

Follow-You Printing - wglb
http://blog.cr.yp.to/20150218-printing.html

======
eliteraspberrie
This worked back in the day, when printers had no network-level access
control, maybe not anymore... Go through the printer's settings, and select
the one that prints out all the current settings; on it may be the printer's
IP address; also note the make and model; get the Linux driver (PPD) from the
manufacturer, either on their website or by requesting the CD in the mail;
install the driver on your local machine with CUPS and print directly.

If you're djb you might even get away with it.

